# Shower screen problem?



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi, I've just fitted an IMS shower screen to my Gaggia Classic and replaced the old, corroded aluminium plate with a nice brass one. How do I know how fast the water should be coming out of the screen? I've seen a video on YouTube of a machine with the same screen and it bursts out. It also seems like there's water coming out from the edge, though I've looked closely and it's fitted correctly, absolutely against the edge of plate so it's flat. I've not yet managed to pull a proper shot and I'm hoping this is because I haven't got round to buying a proper tamper yet so I'm still using the Gaggia plastic thing which is no where near big or heavy enough. The machine was bought second hand. All the lights work as they should etc. Could it just need a thorough wash out with descaler (I'm using bottled water as I live near reading and the water is awful). Any advice?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

A video to explain your problem would help.

Also, which water are you using? Some bottled water are as hard as tap water!


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> A video to explain your problem would help.
> 
> Also, which water are you using? Some bottled water are as hard as tap water!


its Waitrose own brand. Why would people buy bottled water if it was as hard as the stuff we get here in the south east? I'll try and send a video. How do I attach a clip using an iPhone?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rnash said:


> its Waitrose own brand. Why would people buy bottled water if it was as hard as the stuff we get here in the south east? I'll try and send a video. How do I attach a clip using an iPhone?


Welcome,

Esential waitrose Lockhills is ok for the boiler but the Strathmore isn't so be careful which one you pick up.

Re. the shower screen. You don't want it fully tightened for best results. Just tight enough so it doesn't distort.

There's a whole host of info in the gaggia section of the forum that I'm sure will answer all the questions you have & most likely some you haven't even thought of.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rnash said:


> its Waitrose own brand. Why would people buy bottled water if it was as hard as the stuff we get here in the south east? I'll try and send a video. How do I attach a clip using an iPhone?


Ps: welcome! I'm from Newbury btw 

As per comment above, they are all different. Make sure you pick the right one.

There are a few threads and tables and al sorts on this forum which teach you how to interpret the water composition.

Good luck with the shower screen. Did you replace the group gasket / seal on your machine?


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Welcome,
> 
> Esential waitrose Lockhills is ok for the boiler but the Strathmore isn't so be careful which one you pick up.
> 
> ...


Hi, it won't let me post a message on the Gaggia forum as I am new to the site. Thanks for the tip re water and the screen; it would have been handy for IMS to include instructions!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Reading through the variuos threadsd on your machine shoukd helps immensly. You should be able to post on the Gaggia section of the forum ok but let us know if not when you need to ask questions there. For videos, upload to YouTube, say, then share the link.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Rnash said:


> Hi, it won't let me post a message on the Gaggia forum as I am new to the site. Thanks for the tip re water and the screen; it would have been handy for IMS to include instructions!


Make sure you have added tags to your post otherwise it won't work. That may be the problem you're experiencing.


----------

